# ZENITH of CALIFORNIA TRI COLOR WHEEL CHIPS $70-$70-$70-$70



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

I have a bunch of brand new sets of the 2.25" ZENITH of CALIFORNIA wheel chips for sale. $70.00 shipped for a set of 4

BEST PRICE ON LAYITLOW..... Come gettem homies. PM me for PAYPAL info


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

How much for 5??


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

maguilera63 said:


> How much for 5??


Check ur pm


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Paid thanks Ken.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

King Of Rimz said:


> Paid thanks Ken.


Your welcome. Thank you


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

TTT


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

:banghead: BUMP :wave:


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

whats a price on 2 sets homie


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

What's your paypal


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

backyard64 said:


> whats a price on 2 sets homie


Check your pm. 

Thanks, 
Ken


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

dirty_duece said:


> What's your paypal


Check your pm. 

Thanks, 
Ken


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

dirty_duece said:


> What's your paypal


Tony your chips will be mailed out manana, Thanks!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

EVERYONE THAT'S ORDERED AND PAYED FOR THERE WHEEL CHIPS HAVE BEEN MAILED OUT. 

THANKS,
KEN

I STILL HAVE PLENTY OF SETS LEFT... $70.00 SHIPPED IN THE US!!!! BEST DEAL ON LAYITLOW!!!!!!!!!!

PAYPAL READY


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

How much if I get 2 sets??


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

76 Glass said:


> How much if I get 2 sets??


PMed


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> PMed


Gracias..


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Paid... Sent payment


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

76 Glass said:


> Gracias..





76 Glass said:


> Paid... Sent payment


Thanks brother, mailing out your two sets today. :h5:


----------



## rsanchez26 (Sep 23, 2011)

Need zenith chip with 2ear strath knock off 1set 2 60085 let me know [email protected] or 224-723-2015 thanks


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

rsanchez26 said:


> Need zenith chip with 2ear strath knock off 1set 2 60085 let me know [email protected] or 224-723-2015 thanks


My last set is pending bro. Ill let you know if anything changes.


----------



## rsanchez26 (Sep 23, 2011)

whats up bro would like to get a set of zenth chips one set of black chips to60085 let me know [email protected] thanks


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

received mine yesterday, thanks Ken


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

King Of Rimz said:


> received mine yesterday, thanks Ken


:h5: anytime brother


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Got mine today thanks bro


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

dirty_duece said:


> Got mine today thanks bro


You got it brother.... :h5:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*THANK YOU TO ALL THAT HAVE BOUGHT ZENITH CHIPS FROM ME.... I HAVE PLENTY MORE SETS AVAILABLE TOO. $70.00 SHIPPED!!! GET AT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! * :naughty:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*LOOKING FINE AS CHOKE CHERRY WINE*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

great quality chips


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

King Of Rimz said:


> great quality chips


Were did you get that style of K/O


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

King Of Rimz said:


> great quality chips


they look great bro, im glad your happy with them!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

76 Glass said:


> Were did you get that style of K/O


www.ogrimsdirect.com $20 a KO


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> www.ogrimsdirect.com $20 a KO


Gracias bro gonna order some today..


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got both sets in today thanks.. Ken


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

These Are Fuckin'Bass Bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

76 Glass said:


> Gracias bro gonna order some today..


:thumbsup:



76 Glass said:


> Just got both sets in today thanks.. Ken


:h5:



DanielDucati said:


> These Are Fuckin'Bass Bro! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro, I upgraded from the locking style zenith kos


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

PM SENT..........


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Are these the ones with the eagle in the white strip in the middle ? And do you sell the k.o as well?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

sg90rider said:


> Are these the ones with the eagle in the white strip in the middle ? And do you sell the k.o as well?


Yes tri color chips w eagle in white strip. And all my zenith KOs have been sold. Thanks.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*TTT still have many sets available. $70.00 shipped in the US*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Damnit I want some maybe two sets


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

I want two of the key chains !!!!!!!!!!!!! PM me a price!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Does key chain come with a set.


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

PUT ME DOWN FOR A SET


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

maguilera63 said:


> I want two of the key chains !!!!!!!!!!!!! PM me a price!!!!!!!!!


I don't sell keychains, tht was King of Rims pic. I want keychains too!! Haha


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

1SEXY80 said:


> Damnit I want some maybe two sets


PM me for PayPal info


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

m_monster66 said:


> PUT ME DOWN FOR A SET


PM me for PayPal info  I mail out sets daily... Fast shipping


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Sorry guys the keychain was something i picked up a long time ago


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

King Of Rimz said:


> Sorry guys the keychain was something i picked up a long time ago


:h5: badass


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

PM me Paypal info.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

X2


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

84Homies said:


> PM me Paypal info.


Check your pm


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

1SEXY80 said:


> X2


Check your pm


----------



## sicvee (Apr 19, 2011)

how much for the knock offs


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

sicvee said:


> how much for the knock offs


All my kos have been sold bro. Sorry


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey bro do you by chance have any rings


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

dirty_duece said:


> Hey bro do you by chance have any rings


No, my last set of rings went with the kos. Sorry brotha


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Recieved mine today,great seller!
Thanks Ken!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

lowdeville said:


> Recieved mine today,great seller!
> Thanks Ken!


Thanks brotha!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

All wheel chips that have been paid for have been mailed out. Thanks fellas.... I STILL HAVE PLENTY OF SETS LEFT. $70.00 SHIPPED IN THE US!!!!!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

:inout: :biggrin: *$70.00 SHIPPED IN THE US!!!!!*


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Got mine today. Thanks Bro!!


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

Need 5 to tx pm price n info


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

84Homies said:


> Got mine today. Thanks Bro!!


Perfect...


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

THE said:


> Need 5 to tx pm price n info


Pmed


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Can I get a price on 2 sets bro thanks


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

toker1 said:


> Can I get a price on 2 sets bro thanks


Check your PM brotha


----------



## EliseoArteaga7 (Apr 6, 2011)

TTT just placed my order...this is THE hookup my nikkas!


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

Great seller! :yes:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks fellas... :h5:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

All wheel chips that have been paid for have been mailed out. Thanks fellas.... I STILL HAVE PLENTY OF SETS LEFT. $70.00 SHIPPED IN THE US!!!!!!

***DISCOUNT IF YOU BUY 2 OR MORE SETS****


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

How much for two sets?


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

How much for 2 sets?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

1SEXY80 said:


> How much for two sets?


$130.00 shipped


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

84Homies said:


> How much for 2 sets?


$130.00 shipped


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

Can you pm me with contact info


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

You sellin those knock offs? Pm me


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Fonzoh said:


> Can you pm me with contact info


Check your pm brotha


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Zoom said:


> You sellin those knock offs? Pm me


All my KOs have been sold sorry brotha.


----------



## EliseoArteaga7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Got mines today!!!! Fast shipping!!! better than Amazon which i ordered something from 2 weeks ago with "expedite " shipping and im still waiting....i ordered these FRIDAY and today MONDAY they came in........ To The Fuckin Top for a good honest seller and fast!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

EliseoArteaga7 said:


> View attachment 618533
> 
> Got mines today!!!! Fast shipping!!! better than Amazon which i ordered something from 2 weeks ago with "expedite " shipping and im still waiting....i ordered these FRIDAY and today MONDAY they came in........ To The Fuckin Top for a good honest seller and fast!!


Thanks brotha....


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the fast delivery on my order Ken. Chips look great bro!


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Will you do $85 shipped for 5??


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

HMART1970 said:


> Thanks for the fast delivery on my order Ken. Chips look great bro!


Your welcome brotha anytime.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

maguilera63 said:


> Will you do $85 shipped for 5??


Check your pm


----------



## Soldelvalle (Feb 8, 2013)

what the price on the ko?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Soldelvalle said:


> what the price on the ko?


All kos sold brotha.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Do you have anymore chips for sale?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Guam707 said:


> Do you have anymore chips for sale?


:yes: I sure do brotha.. PM me for PAYPAL info. 

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

how much for 4 sent to san diego?

pm your paypal


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

Pm your Paypal


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Marty McFly said:


> how much for 4 sent to san diego?
> 
> pm your paypal


$70.00 shipped, check your PM


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

REGALHILOW said:


> Pm your Paypal


Check your PM


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

All Zenith chips that have been paid for will be mailed out tomorrow 3/18. 
*
I STILL HAVE PLENTY OF SETS FOR SALE, $70.00 a set
$65.00 A SET IF YOU BUY 2 SETS OR MORE SHIPPED!!!!!!
*


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Pm me pay pal


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

1sikMC said:


> Pm me pay pal


Check your PM brotha


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*
I STILL HAVE PLENTY OF SETS FOR SALE, $70.00 a set
$65.00 A SET IF YOU BUY 2 SETS OR MORE SHIPPED!!!!!!*


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

:inout: TTT


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*OK FELLAS I NEED TO SELL THESE SETS OF ZENITH 2 1/4" TRI COLOR WHEEL CHIPS.... I'M GOING TO BLOW THEM OUT ON A KILLER PRICE!!!! 

$60.00 A SET SHIPPED IN THE USA!!!!!!!!!! THAT'S THE BEST PRICE 110% ON LAYITLOW OR ANYWHERE!!!!!!! MY PAYPAL IS [email protected] PLEASE SEND PAYMENT AS A GIFT SO I DONT GET HIT WITH SO MANY FEES. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL OR TEXT ME 505-903-3377. THANKS KEN

*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm game. How about 2 sets.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

$120.00 shipped brotha


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

KEN, I just sent money on Paypal for 5 chips sent to Mesa, Arizona. Thanks !:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

maguilera63 said:


> KEN, I just sent money on Paypal for 5 chips sent to Mesa, Arizona. Thanks !:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 :h5: they will mail out manana brotha. thanks


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

ALL WHEEL CHIPS THAT HAVE BEEN PAID FOR HAVE BEEN MAILED OUT. 

THANKS,
KEN


I'VE GOT PLENTY MORE TO SELL..... $60.00 A SET SHIPPED IN THE USA


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

_*TTT come get a set or 2 of these Zenith chips at a good price!!!!!!*_


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

still HUSTLIN' 
1SEXY80 <------- waiting on you brotha


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

*T*
*T*
*T*


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Got my chips in 2 days!!! Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

maguilera63 said:


> Got my chips in 2 days!!! Thanks.:thumbsup:


:h5: I hate waiting on shit in the mail, so Im sure so does everyone else... That's why I mail out same/next day


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Bump for a killer deal!!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

just got them in the mail!!!Thanks Again Bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

DanielDucati said:


> just got them in the mail!!!Thanks Again Bro! :thumbsup:


 perfect!!! :h5:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

How much for the knockoffs..


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

ray-13 said:


> How much for the knockoffs..


PMed


----------

